
Google will charge for law enforcement record requests - tomcam
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/24/technology/google-search-warrants-legal-fees.html
======
phillipseamore
Judging by the trend from 2019, they will be looking up about 300K+ user
accounts in 2020 so this might just be to decrease the ever increasing demand
from LEO's.

